# Anyone tried True 3BLD yet?



## LexCubing (Jun 3, 2017)

We can solve the cube blindfolded but only after we see the cube. What if we truly do it blind? No sensory perception whatsoever just your other senses?

Anyone tried doing this? This is how it will work. For now let's not bother how to time, etc.

First you memo the scramble and scramble the cube in your orientation(make a scramble that won't affect orientatiom for memo's sake for now). Make sure you can't see the cube at all cost and put it away. 

Choose 1 piece to track and play the scramble in your head and memo its final position on the cube. You do this for the rest of the cube.

After you "memo'd" the cube as in you know what it looks like now you memo your cycle like in usual BLD then you solve.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 3, 2017)

If you memorized the scramble why can't you just reverse the scramble?


----------



## SenorJuan (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not a BLD solver, but...wouldn't it make sense to apply your 'solution' to a *solved cube*. Then when you've finished, perform the reverse of the scramble, and if you've got a solved cube, congratulations.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 3, 2017)

I know @porkynator did a solve without a cube, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 3, 2017)

LexCubing said:


> No sensory perception whatsoever just your other senses?



Is it no sensory perception or are you allowed to use your other senses? If its the latter I'm pretty sure Maskow did that


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## efattah (Jun 3, 2017)

LexCubing said:


> We can solve the cube blindfolded but only after we see the cube. What if we truly do it blind? No sensory perception whatsoever just your other senses?
> 
> Anyone tried doing this? This is how it will work. For now let's not bother how to time, etc.
> 
> ...



This is actually a cool idea, I would modify it slightly. A new advanced FMC category. You are given paper and pen, a color printout of each side of the cube, and NO CUBE. Produce a low movecount solution!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 3, 2017)

efattah said:


> This is actually a cool idea, I would modify it slightly. A new advanced FMC category. You are given paper and pen, a color printout of each side of the cube, and NO CUBE. Produce a low movecount solution!


That's a cool idea. You have to one-look the solution. Like speedBLD, but instead of solving you write the solution.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 3, 2017)

efattah said:


> This is actually a cool idea, I would modify it slightly. A new advanced FMC category. You are given paper and pen, a color printout of each side of the cube, and NO CUBE. Produce a low movecount solution!



We need to go deeper:

- You are given only the scramble and no cube, or

- Only the scramble, no cube and you are verbally told the scramble by a recording, so you may repeat it as needed. 

Now THAT is true FMC.


----------

